# Which do you prefer?



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I first started out using music tapes; the cheesy ones sold at most drug stores. Found a better one several years ago which was a take off on thriller with some sound effects thrown in along with the music. I then went with one called Extreme Halloween which as really good stuff and included all the dark music from many of the good horror movies, including Halloween, Psycho, The Omen, alien, etc.. Two years ago went with strictly sound effects and in fact downloaded it from a member here. Really nice stuf with wind, thunder, crows, owls, and some creepy sounds. I added a witch sound track last year to a scene, courtsy of scarefx, but might use the music tape in my final area where the kids get their candy and there is one last scare. The atmospheric sounds can really help set the mood.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I dont know how to catagorize it... midnight syndicate. musicial with a touch of fx


----------

